# What's the parking like??



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Right I might come across properly sad here but what's the parking like at Waxstock? I really want to take the toy out but I live in fear of parking dings :wall: this should be the safest car park going though eh??


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Stevie,

I've no idea, but you should be parking amounst the most highly concentrated gathering of OCD drivers in the world!

Hopefully, it's one car park you can chill in. I'll still park 4 miles away just to be sure (joke!)....

See you there!
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah that's what I was thinking....normally just the thought of a car park makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't think you should need to ask really, everyone there will be in the same boat with parking dings and as stated, that should be the least likely place for one in the whole of the UK this weekend.

Two threads on the same subject, you really were worried weren't you?!


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

I know I don't really...suppose I am just trying to reassure myself.

Stupidly posted in the general chat the first time:wall:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Was wondering this myself, but yeah I'd imagine it'll be a safe place full of decent people that respect other peoples property :thumb:


----------



## Crossy (May 11, 2011)

Gonna be lovely parking in a car park and not having to worry about it all day! ( I hope!)


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Cars will be half a mile apart knowing us lot


----------

